# I have many things in my head



## thedriver51

I need help to translate this , guys 

I have many things in my head to think about them and unfortunately i am thinking alone . i need your help but i dont know if you will think i am pressing you .There are some questions which i cant find answers for them and i am worried when you have time to help me it would be late


----------



## elroy

This one is quite the challenge for a non-native speaker, with all the embedded clauses, so I wanted to give it a shot.   Let me know how I did! 

_Aklımda çok şeyler var. Hepsini düşünüyorum ama maalesef yalnız düşünüyorum. Yardına ihtiyaçım var ama sana başkı yaptığımı sanıp sanmayacağını bilmiyorum. Yanıtlayamadığım birkaç sorun var ve korkarım ki bana yardım etmek için zamanın olduğunda çok geç olacak._


----------



## Rallino

elroy said:


> _Aklımda çok şeyler --> birçok şey var. Hepsini düşünüyorum ama maalesef yalnız düşünüyorum. Yardı*mı*na ihtiyaçım var ama sana başkı --> ba*s*kı yaptığımı sanıp sanmayacağını bilmiyorum. Yanıtlayamadığım birkaç sorun --> soru*m* var ve korkarım ki bana yardım etmek için zamanın olduğunda çok geç olacak._


Good job, elroy. 

I would make some changes in certain parts to make it sound more fluid.

Aklımı meşgul eden bin tane şey var, ama tek başıma kafa yoruyorum ne yazık ki. Yardımına ihtiyacım var; ama sana baskı yaptığımı mı düşünürsün bilemiyorum. Yanıtını bulamadığım bazı sorularım var ve korkarım ki bana yardım etmek için zamanın olduğunda çok geç olmuş olacak.


----------



## thedriver51

Rallino said:


> Good job, elroy.
> 
> I would make some changes in certain parts to make it sound more fluid.
> 
> Aklımı meşgul eden bin tane şey var, ama tek başıma kafa yoruyorum ne yazık ki. Yardımına ihtiyacım var; ama sana baskı yaptığımı mı düşünürsün bilemiyorum. Yanıtını bulamadığım bazı sorularım var ve korkarım ki bana yardım etmek için zamanın olduğunda çok geç olmuş olacak.



Wow ; this is the perfect translation. I think no one can make it better
Thank you so much


----------



## elroy

Thanks, Rallino!  It's great to see that other than a few typos the only thing you corrected was "çok şeyler -> birçok şey"!  I actually had "birçok şey" but then double-checked on the Internet and seemed to find support for "çok şeyler".  Is "çok şeyler" an entirely incorrect form or just not suitable in this context, and if so, why not?


----------



## Rallino

I'd say it's simply not suitable. We normally use singular after _çok_. It's also stronger than _birçok_. So it's more like "very many" or "loads and loads of". It creates a drammatic effect when used in your sentence: _I have oh so many things in my mind; you have no idea how many._ Using plural after çok is on the frontier of being extremely poetic and outright wrong. Even if we consider it poetic, it's a bit over the top for that sentence I'd say.


----------



## Muttaki

_Çok şeyler_ doesn't sound good. But I would say _Aklımda çok şey var_ is a good translation of _I have many things in my head._


----------



## elroy

Thanks!  As a side note, in English it should be "I have a lot of things _on my mind_" - not "in my head."


----------

